# Neurostimulators



## puppymom2 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am consulting for a doc who tells me his billers tell him he can't bill 64566 unless he does a complete H&P each visit. According to all documentation I can find, Medicare allows 12 weekly treatments. I can't find anything stating you need to do a complete H&P each visit and, quite frankly, this sounds ridiculous to me.  Has anyone had a problem getting paid by Medicare for this procedure? Thanks!


----------



## bill2doc (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there,

No problems getting paid.  We bill the H&P only at the first visit and only during the weekly treatments if the patient needs to be seen for other reasons, we would then append -25 Mod. We do get paid with both H&P and PTNS alone.  There has been confusion on the 95971 which we use to bill with the unlisted code.  64566 says "do not report with 64555, 95970-95972" although he had received payment for 95971 w/ 64566. Hope that helps


----------



## puppymom2 (Feb 10, 2011)

Helps a lot, bill2doc! Thanks.


----------

